# Coil tapping Fluence moderns



## elkoki (Jan 3, 2019)

I'd like to coil tap my Fluence Moderns using a push pull pot not a mini switch.

How can I do this? I contacted Fishman but never got a response, i'd like to be able to use voice 1,2 and coil tapping. I think this might be manageable using 2 push pull pots. The guitar's config is like this : 2 humbuckers, 3 way toggle switch, 1 volume and 1 tone. Would like to have 1 pot for voice switching and the second pot for coil tapping. Can anyone help? I'm new to Fluence's and their customer service has been in all honesty useless.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jan 3, 2019)

I agree with you about Fishman Tech Support! They have been useless to me at times and when I ask them questions about purchasing other pickups from them they seem so annoyed at the fact that I ask whether x pickup is more suited for me compared to x pickup and other stuff I would ask them they would seem annoyed.

Anyways heres some info that might be of help (note you will have to combine 2 diagrams to get an idea of how you would have to wire everything up):

https://www.fishman.com/wp-content/...ssic_Open_Core_1xVol_1xT_Toggle_Switch_9V.pdf

Now I know that this is for a classic set, but the principle still applies. You just eliminate the HF tilt wires and have them taped off.

Now you use this ---> https://www.fishman.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/fluence_humbucker_coil_tapping.pdf to figure out how you wire it for the coil splitting.

I know this might seem a bit confusing and I wish I could be there in person to help you out since fishman really does lack a lot of the resources for the consumers. Hell I was told that they don't have the "manpower" to make any more wiring diagrams, lmao.

basically you would wire everything the same as it is in your guitar except you are replacing one of the pots with the p/p pot and wiring up as shown in the second link to access the coil tapping mode.

If you want any more additional help that I can give you feel free to DM me and I will see how I can make this less confusing.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 3, 2019)

The Fluence pickups are pretty straightforward as far as accessing the coil tap, or accessing voice 2. Just send the wire associated with the voicing to ground. Which as you can see on the first pic JustinRhoads posted, ‘ground’ is the back of the pot. Kind of a dumb marketing move on Fishman’s part to act like asses and not give wiring tips, it’s not like it would be hard for them to do.

Pretty cool that you can select which coil you want on the moderns. According to that second pic, connect CT to ground for inner coils. Connect CT to H for outer coils.

A DPDT miniswitch, and a push/pull pot have the same contact layout so you’d just transpose that to the switch on the pot.

The pots typically look like this:




So you can see the switch portion corresponds to the two-rows-of-three in the diagram.

As a further explanation of how a DPDT switch works, see the below diagram.




A DPDT (dual-pole, dual-throw) switch is two switches in one (dual-pole), and each switch has two ‘on’ settings (dual-throw). In the ‘up’ position, middle and bottom are connected. In ‘down’ position the middle an top are connected.


----------



## elkoki (Jan 3, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I agree with you about Fishman Tech Support! They have been useless to me at times and when I ask them questions about purchasing other pickups from them they seem so annoyed at the fact that I ask whether x pickup is more suited for me compared to x pickup and other stuff I would ask them they would seem annoyed.
> 
> Anyways heres some info that might be of help (note you will have to combine 2 diagrams to get an idea of how you would have to wire everything up):
> 
> ...



Thanks , I will give this a try later today.


----------



## Iceblade (Jan 9, 2019)

I've got a similar question, though I am using the Tosin Abasi 7-string pickups in my Ibanez S7320 with the original 5-position switch. I'd like to get the same tonal variations as Tosin, but using both the volume and tone controls with push-pull pots to do the coil tapping and voice switching. Is the possible? As mentioned, Fishman was pretty unhelpful when I spoke to them and directed me to "Look at the classic or modern wiring diagrams for help"... of course neither have a 5 position switch diagram, nor do they address using the push-pull to coil tap. 

For reference, here's what I'd like to accomplish with the 5-position switch and the pots:

Switch Positions:
1. Bridge Humbucker (Voice-1 or 2 selectable)
2. Bridge & Neck Inner Coils (Bridge Voice-3)
3. Bridge & Neck Humbucker (Voice-1 or 2 selectable)
4. Neck Outer Coil (Voice-3)
5. Neck Humbucker (Voice-1 or 2 selectable)

Is this possible with the standard switch and (2) push-pull pots?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Iceblade (Jan 9, 2019)

For reference, here is the stock wiring diagram for my S7320:

http://www2.ibanez.com/supportResources/wiring/2007/W070012_S7320.pdf

Jeff


----------



## elkoki (Jan 11, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I agree with you about Fishman Tech Support! They have been useless to me at times and when I ask them questions about purchasing other pickups from them they seem so annoyed at the fact that I ask whether x pickup is more suited for me compared to x pickup and other stuff I would ask them they would seem annoyed.
> 
> Anyways heres some info that might be of help (note you will have to combine 2 diagrams to get an idea of how you would have to wire everything up):
> 
> ...




So I copied both diagrams and everything seems to work except when playing the middle position they are out of phase and have the quacky sound. It does this with none of the push/pull pots engaged. In other words the middle position sounds out of phase and everything else seems ok.... If you can't help me fix that I understand, it's somewhat difficult to figure out, but could you at least answer me this. If I have the coil tap option engaged and I also turn on the 2 voice, should it make any change in sound?


----------



## Iceblade (Jan 11, 2019)

Short answer... the TA-7's will NOT fit in an S7320. The body is too thin for the switch as well as the push pull pots to fit. So I'm screwed as far as sticking those in this guitar. FML

Jeff


----------



## elkoki (Jan 11, 2019)

Iceblade said:


> Short answer... the TA-7's will NOT fit in an S7320. The body is too thin for the switch as well as the push pull pots to fit. So I'm screwed as far as sticking those in this guitar. FML
> 
> Jeff



Well if i'm not mistaken S7320 guitars have the standard 7 string pickups and the Fluence pickups are soap bar style. Those won't fit unless you modify the body. You could probably find other electronics that'll fit but depends on how badly you want the TA- 7's. It's always been a pain to modify S series guitars. I learned that long ago when I bought my first one 10 years ago.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jan 11, 2019)

elkoki said:


> If you can't help me fix that I understand, it's somewhat difficult to figure out, but could you at least answer me this. If I have the coil tap option engaged and I also turn on the 2 voice, should it make any change in sound?



I believe that would be the case. If you have the passive voicing (2) on and you activate the CT it should be a CT version of that passive voicing.

For me it is a bit different on the Devin Townsend set. There is the Voice 1 which is the default, the passive humbucker voicing and the Coil tapped version (3) except that voicing is its own independent voicing of a telecaster single coil pickup set sound. So for example if I am running my voice (2) and I activate that coil split mode it override the other voices to its own separate independent voicing and doesn't blend or have a coil tapping thing to the other voicings.

As for your issue, it may be that that might just be the sound of what that set sounds like? I have no idea since I have yet to own that set in any of my guitars so I really cannot comment on that. If I were you if you don't receive any help from here I would call up Fishman support (as much as I would hate to recommend that to you) and ask them if that is normal of their is something more to it.

Hope I was helpful somewhat as I know how it feels to be in a similar situation and love to help others.


----------



## elkoki (Jan 12, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I believe that would be the case. If you have the passive voicing (2) on and you activate the CT it should be a CT version of that passive voicing.
> 
> For me it is a bit different on the Devin Townsend set. There is the Voice 1 which is the default, the passive humbucker voicing and the Coil tapped version (3) except that voicing is its own independent voicing of a telecaster single coil pickup set sound. So for example if I am running my voice (2) and I activate that coil split mode it override the other voices to its own separate independent voicing and doesn't blend or have a coil tapping thing to the other voicings.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all you're willing to do to help me. But i'm giving up. This guitar already came with the Fluence's, and I was hoping to add the single coil option for more variety, so it isn't like i'm struggling to get them wired up in general. I'm just not able to figure this out =/..

I tried a few different wiring combinations but the middle position was out of phase for sure, it's quacky like a duck....also there's a big volume imbalance when switching pickups. I rewired it like it was before, and everything is back to normal, if it ain't broken why fix it...


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Jan 12, 2019)

elkoki said:


> Thanks for all you're willing to do to help me. But i'm giving up. This guitar already came with the Fluence's, and I was hoping to add the single coil option for more variety, so it isn't like i'm struggling to get them wired up in general. I'm just not able to figure this out =/..
> 
> I tried a few different wiring combinations but the middle position was out of phase for sure, it's quacky like a duck....also there's a big volume imbalance when switching pickups. I rewired it like it was before, and everything is back to normal, if it ain't broken why fix it...



Man that sucks. I would really call Fishman and hope they don't give you a fuckin attitude or talk you down and make you feel like you are incompetent. I remember calling them and asking them a question about something very simple and the guy over the phone said this exact line like a robot "Sorry, but if you do not understand how to wire pickups we recommend that you get a trusted luthier to do the job." after that shit I fuckin hung up. Same guy I had talked to a few months back asking for some recommendations he said that is what youtube is for. The tech department there is a fuckin joke and they are so condenscending.

Sorry it didn't turn out the way you wanted. Again fishman support is there, but whether they will be useful is something that is probably non existent


----------



## lewis (Jan 14, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> Man that sucks. I would really call Fishman and hope they don't give you a fuckin attitude or talk you down and make you feel like you are incompetent. I remember calling them and asking them a question about something very simple and the guy over the phone said this exact line like a robot "Sorry, but if you do not understand how to wire pickups we recommend that you get a trusted luthier to do the job." after that shit I fuckin hung up. Same guy I had talked to a few months back asking for some recommendations he said that is what youtube is for. The tech department there is a fuckin joke and they are so condenscending.
> 
> Sorry it didn't turn out the way you wanted. Again fishman support is there, but whether they will be useful is something that is probably non existent



What fucking nonsense. And how do they think said luthiers learnt to wire up stuff to start with?
Or were they simply born with the ability? Haha

Idiots.

You dont ask, you cant learn. That attitude is stupid.
I will be getting a switch for coil tapping and attempting this soon myself for the first time.


----------



## elkoki (Jan 14, 2019)

lewis said:


> What fucking nonsense. And how do they think said luthiers learnt to wire up stuff to start with?
> Or were they simply born with the ability? Haha
> 
> Idiots.
> ...



I'll be attempting it again soon. I honestly only gave it a few minutes of my time and gave up to avoid damaging my electronics, i've only had this guitar for a month. Good luck.


----------



## PapaRey (Nov 5, 2021)

Dredging up an old thread, but I have the wiring diagram for one vol one tone and three way switch with two push/pull pots, to allow one for voice 1/2 and the other for split coil. Thought I would post here for others that may be looking. I was sent this by Strandberg when I reached about replacing my EMGs for the Fluence Moderns and have used it in a few guitars now.


----------



## synchromesh (Nov 8, 2021)

I messaged Fishman support (I'm also upgrading my Strandberg with a Fluence Modern Alnico) and they sent me this page of wiring diagrams. Dunno what people are complaining about, they seemed to be pretty helpful.


----------



## elkoki (Nov 9, 2021)

synchromesh said:


> I messaged Fishman support (I'm also upgrading my Strandberg with a Fluence Modern Alnico) and they sent me this page of wiring diagrams. Dunno what people are complaining about, they seemed to be pretty helpful.


This post is nearly 3 years old, don't worry things were eventually figured out


----------



## zou rui (Dec 14, 2021)

this will help


----------



## elkoki (Dec 14, 2021)

zou rui said:


> this will help


This is a 3 year old post and no in fact that doesn't help lol because those are the Keith Merrow models which have 3 voices.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 14, 2021)

synchromesh said:


> Dunno what people are complaining about, they seemed to be pretty helpful.



This was like 3 years ago, so Fishman probably fixed their shitty support. I also had bad luck when trying to get help from them back then.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 14, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This was like 3 years ago, so Fishman probably fixed their shitty support. I also had bad luck when trying to get help from them back then.


considering ken susi himself was in a fishman thread implying we were too stupid to wire stuff ourselves earlier this year, I doubt it.


----------



## zou rui (Dec 14, 2021)

elkoki said:


> This is a 3 year old post and no in fact that doesn't help lol because those are the Keith Merrow models which have 3 voices.


okay,Im new to this
I just has same trouble as you and I google this,I will wire my Humbucker set same as Keith Merrow models,And then wire the voice switching and the coil tapping like the Fluence Modren Set, I think this will work


----------

